# Halloween is coming up!



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Is anyone going to be dressing up their pups this year? I've already seen quite a bit of pet costumes coming out in the store. Some really fun ones!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Nope, never have, doubt I ever will. I'm too busy handing out candy at the door - lol!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Sorry but Halloween is sooo overrated but then we don't do it well in New Zealand - we should leave that to you Americans as I know it is a very important festival there and you go all out to make it lots of fun.

However, it is my wedding anniversary on 31 October so a different reason for me to celebrate....maybe I should surprise the husband and dress up as a ghoul, that'll keep his hands from wandering ha ha!

Blimey Nutro! - Halloween isn't for 2 and half months yet.

(ps. one year my son left a note on our gate to the effect "if you can't be bothered making an effort and dressing up for trick or treat, don't bother knocking on our door"....it worked. Many kids just go round begging for sweets as that what they think Halloween is all about in NZ)


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog is vicious. he's going to wear a lamb costume.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I agree, its way early for that, but all of the pet stores around have a lot of costumes and decorations and everything. haha.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

My dogs would bite me if I ever dressed them up.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery dresses up every year. So does Tess. This year Lincoln will as well. I love holloween and my dogs don't mind costumes.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Petsmart has a costume contest every year and the grand prize is a $25 gift card. I dress mine up every year for that. Lola is a red dragon and Buster is a sock monkey. Lola came in 3rd year before last and Buster was 3rd last year. Maybe this year we will win.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Murph and Abbie dress up. Last year he was a cow, the year before that, a turtle. He got 1st place at Petsmart the year he was a turtle lol.

This year, I'm hoping a friend of mine will create him a Mr. Potato Head costume


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

that's funny.



naturalfeddogs said:


> My dogs would bite me if I ever dressed them up.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

meggels said:


> Murph and Abbie dress up. Last year he was a cow, the year before that, a turtle. He got 1st place at Petsmart the year he was a turtle lol.
> 
> This year, I'm hoping a friend of mine will create him a Mr. Potato Head costume


I love the idea of mr potato head! That's so funny!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

NutroGeoff said:


> I love the idea of mr potato head! That's so funny!


I do too, but she's dealing with a sick dog right now, so understandably, she may not be available to create it  And god knows...I can't even sew.

So I think my backup plan for now is that he's going to be Where's Waldo.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Ooh where's waldo is fun too! Haha. I almost dressed Baxter up as Captain America to match me last year but I couldn't find one to fit him.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> My dogs would bite me if I ever dressed them up.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

naturalfeddogs said:


> My dogs would bite me if I ever dressed them up.


Mine would bite me as well


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

I dress my dog every halloween. Imma try to take a look at my albums so that I can show you her picture. She is so cute with a red riding hood outfit. Also, a red hat that doesn't even bother her.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

thegoodstuff said:


>


hahahaha. Oh thats so awesome!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

meggels said:


> I do too, but she's dealing with a sick dog right now, so understandably, she may not be available to create it  And god knows...I can't even sew.
> 
> So I think my backup plan for now is that he's going to be Where's Waldo.


I just saw that at Petsmart they actually have Disney costumes for dogs. I don't see a Mr. Potato Head but they do have Buzz Lightyear and Woody as well as some of the other Disney/Pixar movie characters.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Never been one for costumes. I didn't even like them as a child. Emma enjoys her Florida Gators t-shirt and sweaters for the cold days. But she HATES costumes! And I won't subject her to one. I also won't put any on my future dogs because I feel it encourages owners to recklessly put them on their dogs. Some dogs greatly dislike the event, some like it. I'd rather not take the risk to encourage another owner to do it with a dog who doesn't like it.


----------

